# Hurricane bowl gouges



## Karda (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi, I am currently using Benjamins Best bowls gouges, I want to get another gouge so I want to upgrade. Are Hurricane bowls gouges an upgrade or are they the same quality but thanks Mikemore money


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 28, 2018)

IMO ... if you really want to upgrade from Benjamin's Best, go for a Doug Thompson V-flute bowl gouge.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Karda (Dec 28, 2018)

not at that price, way beyond my means and skill level


----------



## Steve Smith (Dec 28, 2018)

Both are made in China. I wouldn't bother with either.

Lee Valley sells Australian made P&N tools until supplies run out as the parent group has decided turning tools don't generate enough revenue and so have terminated production. I bought their 1/2 and 5/8 gouges and they are fine tools at reasonable prices. The 5/8 is the only one left.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/Wood/page.aspx?p=49138&cat=1,330,49233&ap=1


----------



## Karda (Dec 28, 2018)

ok one question do they have a U flute


----------



## Steve Smith (Dec 28, 2018)

@Karda The P&N bowl gouges have a V flute. I prefer the V for bowl gouges.


----------



## Karda (Dec 28, 2018)

ok thanks, went to order, not available


----------



## Steve Smith (Dec 28, 2018)

@Karda Doh! Missed that. Craft Supply USA has a good selection of tools. The M2 steel tools are a pretty good value. I've purchased some Henry Taylor and Hamlet tools from them in the distant past.

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/t/129/Bowl-Turning-Tools


----------



## Karda (Dec 28, 2018)

I ordered the P&N from Packard they still had them. They bought P&Ns entire stock of turning tools

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Dec 28, 2018)

Check Packard Tools on line they have a very dependable line that is manufactured in Sheffield England like Sorby just not as fancy but very dependable and a lot easier on the wallet. They also run a discount for multiple tool purchase. Worth a look


----------



## David Hill (Dec 31, 2018)

I have a couple or three Hurricane gouges--no issues.


----------



## Karda (Dec 31, 2018)

ok


----------

